
The devil is in the details - tristan_louis
http://www.tnl.net/blog/2012/09/22/the-devil-is-in-the-details/
======
adnrw
_Where is Steve Jobs?_

 _Two years ago, the iPhone 4 was released and users quickly expe­ri­enced
issues with the antenna built directly into the case. The furor prompted Apple
to pub­licly apol­o­gize for the mis­take and offer some quick fix to deal
with an offer­ing that wasn’t fully there yet._

[...]

 _In jour­nal­ism, there is a rule of 3s: 3 sim­i­lar events are gen­er­ally
seen as mak­ing up a trend. So it appears that, with the last 3 releases,
Apple has had at least one major issue. In the old Steve Jobs days, prod­ucts
weren’t released until they were con­sid­ered good enough; in the post Steve
Jobs era, it appears that this form of qual­ity con­trol may be suffering._

This article is tripe. Steve Jobs was front and centre at the public event
explaining the antenna issues with the iPhone 4 and he was certainly involved
heavily in its development. To use it as an example of Apple faltering without
him is just ridiculous.

It's a shame, because the Maps update Apple shipped with iOS6 is definitely
two steps backward and that's worth talking about, but it's hard to take
someone seriously when they start off with something stupid like that.

Edit: minor formatting

~~~
tristan_louis
At the time of Antennagate, Steve Jobs was already sick and more removed from
daily operations. In fact, he was ridiculed for initially claiming that you
should hold the phone in a different way.

That's why I argue that the shift started then.

------
iloverobots
The question should be whether Apple is repeating history once again with a
closed operating system and closed hardware. The fact that any hardware maker
could use Windows led to Microsoft's dominance in the 90s, and it is roughly
the same strategy that Google is following with Android. If Apple continues
with missteps like the new maps, it will find itself in the same situation it
was in ~15 years ago.

------
truethurts
Am I really the first comment? I have beaten the cultish defenders of Apple?
Is it because Apple is not in the title?

I will steal their fire: This guy is wrong. He's wrong. He's just wrong. Blah,
blah, blah.

OK, now that we have that out of the way, we can hear from persons outside the
Apple cult. :)

~~~
antidaily
I LOL'd at "...call­ing Apple an inno­va­tor may be a bit of a stretch".

~~~
truethurts
How dare he say that? :)

No stretch is too much for the Reality Distortion Field. We can invent a new
reality. We are Apple. Watch as we make the complaints disappear. Poof!

~~~
zarify
See? Apple does have NFC after all. Just the 'F' isn't quite the type of field
that most people think it is :)

------
zarify
Considering the blog post's title, it sure does make some sweeping
generalisations.

Why on earth is this on the front page?

